
Wolf Mcnally Covid-19 sutuational assessment in Flying Logic - drallison
https://twitter.com/WolfMcnally/status/1242381799692488705
======
drallison
The video annotated with Flying Logic is:
[https://youtu.be/aX5n0DYXnUQ](https://youtu.be/aX5n0DYXnUQ)

Exported PDF here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mqnhpz6puc2tagm/Coronavirus%20Situ...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mqnhpz6puc2tagm/Coronavirus%20Situation%20Assessment.pdf?dl=1)

You'll need to open it up in a PDF reader and zoom into it to read most of the
content. It is mostly a form of structured note-taking on the source video
([https://youtu.be/aX5n0DYXnUQ](https://youtu.be/aX5n0DYXnUQ)), augmented by
Wolf Mcnally's own knowledge and reasoning.

Get the original source for Wolf Mcnally's Flying Logic document here:

[https://flyinglogic.discoursehosting.net/t/ncov-19-and-
covid...](https://flyinglogic.discoursehosting.net/t/ncov-19-and-
covid-19-situational-assessment/54)

